# Ariens paint



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi All

I have a couple chips on my snowblower that I'd like to clean up before the rust. also want to paint the inside of the shoot and behind the tines. Any recommendation on a paint match? Thanks.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

try taking off one of the smaller covers and take it to a auto parts or a paint store . chevy orange engine paint, mopar hemi orange engine paint have been talked about many times one in another thread just today,
in a paint or box store you will find rustoleum makes close matches 





Orange - Spray Paint - Paint - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Orange Spray Paint products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Paint Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dupli-Color 1620 Chevy Orange engine paint, or you can order paint from Ariens ($), Rustoleum Allis Chalmers orange.
See end of attached thread









932006 - Split Bucket - Need Advice


Just WHY? Just Why what❓




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just used Rust-oleum Lobster Red with good results on a late 70s vintage bucket:









Picked up a 1979 Ariens 924040(8hp 24")


No impeller kit [yet], but I did find a 3.25" pulley in my parts stash for the auger and bought a 2.5" pulley for the drive wheels. I could probably get to both this weekend, but I'd be shocked if we got any more snow this season.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers orange ......


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It depends on vintage, newer Ariens match the Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers orange perfectly, the old Ariens match the Dupli-Color 1620 Chevy Orange engine so it depends on what Ariens blower you have to paint


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rustoleum Orange #214084


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks guys - mine is an oo, the Chev paint matches great! Just cleaning up my chute.. I want this thing to last forever!! So glad I found this forum!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

your welcome, as you see we have a large bunch of very helpful members . enjoy your machine


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers orange - is this the stuff at Home Depot? My machine is a year old.

Rust-Oleum 1 qt. Farm & Implement Allis Chalmers Orange Gloss Enamel Paint-280156 - The Home Depot


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Allis Chalmers Orange Spray Can Paints - Grainger Industrial Supply


When it comes to Allis Chalmers Orange Spray Paints you can count on Grainger. Supplies and solutions for every industry, plus easy ordering, fast delivery and 24/7 customer support.




www.grainger.com





I was not aware that Home Depot had quarts or gallons of this stuff ... interesting.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Allis Chalmers Orange, gotta love it. I grew up on a farm and we had some AC tractors- the newer models with the bright orange, not the older AC with drab orange. I think my Deluxe 28 would look good with some Allis Chalmers decals, but first, I'll have to paint the wheels white.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thumbs down on DE1620 matching the older Ariens, at least on my 1971. The factory color has much more of brown undertone. Just my opinion.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've used the Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers quite a bit. There are different pigmants of Ariens Orange over the years but it gets the job done for most of the machines from the late 80s on.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I used Kubota orange for a metal bar l added as weight ...does not look too bad but l am colorblind where pastels are concerned ha..


----------



## PerraHunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Good info on the orange paint. How about the white paint? Does anyone know the paint number? I have an early 1970’s 7HP machine.

Thanks.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

WIHD said:


> Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers orange - is this the stuff at Home Depot? My machine is a year old.
> 
> Rust-Oleum 1 qt. Farm & Implement Allis Chalmers Orange Gloss Enamel Paint-280156 - The Home Depot


picking some of this up today to touch up the machine before storage.

Seeing the spray paint (which says 'gloss') but the quart version seems to not say gloss (??)

Any advantage to either that anyone has noticed? (ease of application, thicker coat applied with small brush etc?)

Machine is only a year or two old #921051


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

WIHD said:


> picking some of this up today to touch up the machine before storage.
> 
> Seeing the spray paint (which says 'gloss') but the quart version seems to not say gloss (??)
> 
> ...


Spray can worked perfectly for me. Mine is 9 years old, but it was in like new condition. I sprayed to clean up the inside of the chute.. I'm hoping it lasts forever.


----------

